# My 24x24x18 Root Background Vivarium



## thayes427 (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi everyone, this is my second vivarium I've built. I just recently finished it, like a week ago and I wanted to share the process with you all.

First, I heated up PVC pipe, bent it, and foamed several pieces along with some strands of rope onto a styrofoam insulation board.








Then, I finished the background by foaming in around the root structure and placing some strands of rope on top of that. Then, I covered everything with silicone and pressed peat moss on. You might be able to see in this picture the green tubing coming out of the bottom of the background. This is for a pump that I will hide with a removable rock for a drip wall. Also, sorry I forgot to mention the false bottom. The cut out portion will become a small pond area.

Next, I put the background into the vivarium and foamed in the bottom portion of the tank and the pond area. You can see in the picture that I tested the drip wall. It works quite well. The pump is hidden in the back of the pond by a removable rock that will allow me to access it if there is a problem.

And this is the final product. I still need to buy a lot more plants this weekend and I can't wait for the moss to fill in the drip wall. I have a few oversized orchids in there that have spikes, so once they flower, I will likely take them out because they are so big. Also, you can see that I cover the pump wire with silicone and peat so it looks like a vine.

A group of 4 Leucomelas are going to inhabit this tank. I already have them, but they are in a temporary vivarium while this stabilizes.

And just in case you're interested, my first vivarium holds 2 Azureus. It too, is relatively new and still needs to grow in.


----------



## Old_Trekee (Dec 8, 2013)

Interesting build. Lookin' good!


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

Dig the background man! I love the root system backgrounds. I have yet to try the method you used. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## KarmaPolice (Apr 25, 2012)

I like the root system you have going. If that is java moss...or probably any moss really, you will get that whole area covered in no time at all with a drip wall and bright light.
Probably could have some nice epiphytes pinned to that back wall too. Keep up the work


----------



## thayes427 (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanks everyone, I just recently purchased some more plants, so I'll post an update soon. On the background there are patches of java moss, christmas moss (basically the same thing as java moss), and some other moss that likes to invade my carnivorous plants. Also, I was thinking about adding a hygrolon liana that would cascade from the top. I think it could add depth and it could look pretty cool. Do you think that's a good idea? A second question: I also want the back wall of both of my vivariums to green up, so should I try to paint folius's moss mix on the background and mist often or should I pin vines onto the background? Finally, does anyone know good online US sources for epiphytes? Sorry for all of the questions.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

The vivs are beautiful, especially the first. But I think there is too much water and little floor space for azureus in the second viv.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

It looks great. I really like both vivs. 

I did a root viv and it's really a decent amount of work compared to some of the other methods, but it's worth it.


----------



## thayes427 (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanks for the compliments guys. Yeah I agree with you there is too much water in the second for the azureus. It's one of the decisions I regret. However, I will lower the water level (leaving more land) and eventually the plants in the water area will grow enough so that the frogs could walk over them. And yes, creating that root structure took a lot of time, but I'm pretty happy with it. Raf's build was my inspiration.


----------



## nate_88 (Dec 3, 2013)

Love the roots I might have to try something like that myself

King N8 88


----------



## thayes427 (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi everyone. I just wanted to give you all an update on both of my pdf tanks. On the leucomelas tank, I took out a lot of plants, put in 4 new orchids, ficus pumila, helxine, and a moss mix with NEHERP's tropical moss that is starting to grow. For the azureus tank, I filled in much of the water area to give them more space and added a few plants. In both tanks, I added duckweed and salvinia. Enjoy!


----------



## MissMaddylyn (Jan 7, 2014)

Thank you, thank you, thank you! I have been trying to find a good way to make a background with a tree branch type and this was exactly what I needed! BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## chaka (Jan 13, 2014)

I really like it nice job! Your first one is starting to grow in nicely


----------



## SirKyleP (Dec 7, 2013)

Its looking really good! I like how you did the vines!


----------

